# Twin Turbo and Turbos



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

I was looking at some Twin turbo Kits on ebay but the cheapest ones they have are at least $4,500 Is there a Cheaper way to Twinturbo my 350z. If i bought two turbo kits could i just get a diffrent intercooler to make it work or what would i have to do? I have an 03 350z touring edition Semi-auto.


----------



## Iku (Jan 16, 2010)

Quite simply, you probably won't be turboing, let alone twin turboing, this car for less than 6-8 grand, MINIMUM.

You'll need at least one intercooler (FMIC would be easy with an aftermarket bumper), gauges, the turbos, all the piping, etc. Not to mention injectors and maybe even a new fuel pump, if you want any actual power.

Oh, and your transmission would more than likely fail. It is not built for 500 HP.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cheapest turbo kit on the market for the 350z is the Turbonetics kit, which is essentially install and go. But, it's about $6k for the kit, and that doesn't include labor.

If you can't afford the cost of a complete kit (including engine management, fuel injectors, fuel pump) then you certainly can't afford labor to have it properly installed and then labor to have it tuned. And basically, if you can't afford the brand name kits on the market, you shouldn't be trying to turbo it the cheap way, because you'll end up blowing the motor.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Iku said:


> Quite simply, you probably won't be turboing, let alone twin turboing, this car for less than 6-8 grand, MINIMUM.
> 
> You'll need at least one intercooler (FMIC would be easy with an aftermarket bumper), gauges, the turbos, all the piping, etc. Not to mention injectors and maybe even a new fuel pump, if you want any actual power.
> 
> Oh, and your transmission would more than likely fail. It is not built for 500 HP.


You don't need an aftermarket front bumper to fit a FMIC on a z33 350z. you'd definitely need injectors and a new pump, but then you need something to tune it all with. Bare minimum, greddy emanage ultimate, or AEM standalone. The stock trans can handle 500whp. But the stock internals won't for very long.


----------



## Iku (Jan 16, 2010)

chimmike said:


> You don't need an aftermarket front bumper to fit a FMIC on a z33 350z. you'd definitely need injectors and a new pump, but then you need something to tune it all with. Bare minimum, greddy emanage ultimate, or AEM standalone. The stock trans can handle 500whp. But the stock internals won't for very long.


Thanks for the reply to my post with more infos, I appreciate it. I'm new to the Z scene, and have been looking at turbo options.. IMO, there is no point in boosting if you aren't going to do internals while you've got it all out and apart.


While we're on the subject, what would you recommend for cams, were I to go for a turbo build?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I was going to run some mild JWT cams in a motor I was preparing. They do excellent research and development in cams. I'm not a big fan of the high degree, low lift cams that other companies *cough*HKS*cough* does.


----------



## Iku (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll have to have a look into them. If I turbo the motor I'll definitely need some duration cams that are made for doing so.

Thanks.


----------



## z350boy (Mar 13, 2007)

PlatniumIce said:


> I was looking at some Twin turbo Kits on ebay but the cheapest ones they have are at least $4,500 Is there a Cheaper way to Twinturbo my 350z. If i bought two turbo kits could i just get a diffrent intercooler to make it work or what would i have to do? I have an 03 350z touring edition Semi-auto.


My Z currently does 588WHP @ 19lb boost. This is on a VTR (Vinny Ten Racing) Stage 1 built block with a JWT 700bb TT . I previously has a JWT 530bb TT kit on the stock block.

I can tell you that IKU was correct in his post. Cheap and forced induction are two words that will never go together!! Remember the saying...."Youv'e got to pay to play!!!"

To be successful you need to be very specific in what you want & expect from the car. Will you do a TT set-up on a stock block or a built block?? What HP level are you looking for????...ie 400whp;500whp etc

You also have to consider engine management systems; each of the available systems require their own method of tuning. Not every tuner can tune every system..and tune is EVERYTHING!! Find out which tuners are closest and then pick from their different systems. You want to have the ability to go back & forth to the tuner to adjust settings as needed.

From my experience a stock block TT set-up will require at least $10k. Expect hp to be between 380-400*whp* @ 9-10 lb boost.
You will need:
TT kit w/ Intercooler 
660 injectors
Walbro 255 gph fuel pump
engine management ( piggyback or stand alone depnding on set-up)
3" exhaust - Greddy TT is discontinued 
1 step colder spark plugs

A built block TT set-up will require about $18k. You will need:
built block ( forged crank, pistons & rods etc)
TT kit w/ Intercooler 
660 injectors 
Walbro 255gph fuel pump
engine management ( piggyback or stand alone depnding on set-up)
3" exhaust system
1 step colder spark plugs

Final power level determined by size of turbos, cams, intake etc.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice choice on the JWT setup  

I'd have gone that route had it been available when I had my Z and bought the turbonetics kit.


----------



## powerfreak (Apr 26, 2010)

1 bet thats one mean set.but yes a turbo is not somthing to cheap out on.its like brakes you can get cheap "better" ones but once your doing 120 in the rain and your tires loose grip and your brakes fail.your toast.your best off doing some other mods (injecters,cai,cam,fuel pump,exhasut) and then once you have enough money for a good turbo go for it.but your best of getting your engine and trans to the point it can handle a turbo.then to get a turbo and then the other nessicities


----------

